# Moving from melbourne to brisbane



## Markchan (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi there everyone just need some advice on what to do first if we make our move to brisbane . Should we apply for a job first not sure which order to do things or timeframes if anyone can help us that would be great cheers mark ?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Markchan said:


> Hi there everyone just need some advice on what to do first if we make our move to brisbane . Should we apply for a job first not sure which order to do things or timeframes if anyone can help us that would be great cheers mark ?


It's a very good idea to actually secure a job first, if you can.


----------

